# [Mediafire] Pokemon Sword and Shield



## dAVID_ (Nov 12, 2019)

We're no strangers to love...
You know the rules, and so do I...

https://gbatemp.net/help/terms


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 12, 2019)

dAVID_ said:


> We're no strangers to love...
> You know the rules, and so do I...
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/help/terms



Finally !! I can play it first before all other Users !!  

On which Console is it actually running ?


----------



## CallmeBerto (Nov 12, 2019)

I wonder if you could report based on the misleading title?


----------



## dAVID_ (Nov 13, 2019)

CallmeBerto said:


> I wonder if you could report based on the misleading title?


I didn't get my warez!!!! >


----------

